# opinions on Fiber-lite



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

Anyone have an opinion on Fiber Lite dog boxes?

Thanks


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

I wouldn't touch one.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

From what I have seen they get very hot.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

A few years ago, at a local test, a handler I know had a dog chew the fiberglass. Dog died in the box. I'm glad I wasn't there.

That may have been a one in a million occurance, but it was enough to flare me off fiberglass boxes.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

I recently got one and I think it is great. I purchased the single box. It is well made. It is light. It has 2 large vents on each of the sides (total of 4 vents) that allow for air flow. They do offer a fan, but I chose to not get one and instead just use a endless breeze that I place at the vent. 

It has kept my pup very cool on days when the sun was beating. 

My box does not have any rough edges inside that would allow the pup to chew on, but I also do not have a chewer, either.

I decided to purchase mine after seeing someone else who had a 2 hole, with top storage. He had his for a few months and really liked it. I also received feedback from another person who had on on RTF and he did not say anything bad about it, except that he needed to get rid of it due to changing trucks, but was thinking of getting another one.

I live in Virginia and have experienced some pretty hot days here, without problem

PM me if you have any questions or would like some pictures.


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks for the replies guys. I saw a new two hole only used a couple of times here by me on craigs list for 350 so I thought I would ask. But after a few of these comments I think I will pass.


----------

